# keto diet



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder what is the best diet to lose weight being hypo post TT


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My experience has been I could not lose weight nomatterwhat as long as my FT-3 was below 1/2 range.

Now I can blame age and IPA beer


----------



## blackngold (Oct 28, 2011)

I lost 10 pounds and my t3 is in the basement


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

blackngold said:


> I lost 10 pounds and my t3 is in the basement


Impressive - I guess that shows how diversely this illness affects people.


----------

